# Front seat removal



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Guys, bit of advise if you would be so kind.

I'd like to remove my front seats so I can give the whole carpet a good wash, shampoo and clean but not sure how they come out! 

Anyone out there done this? is it an easy job! any considerations I should look out for - like Airbag, disconnecting heating electrics etc..

Any advise/help greatly appreciated  
Cheers
Bryn


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Is it not just 4 bolts and unplug connectors, much like the Mk1?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166083&start=0


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Mitchy said:


> Is it not just 4 bolts and unplug connectors, much like the Mk1?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166083&start=0


Many thanks for this Mitchy, could have looked myself really couldn't I  
Accidental discharge of the airbags sounds a bit freaky  Knowing me they'd go off and burst into flames or something - think I might give it a miss to be honest


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

These are the plugs under the seat, there is a box mounted in the floor that these plug into
the picture is from an RS fully electrical seat and is what i took for an up and coming how to for the MK1/MK2 car


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> These are the plugs under the seat, there is a box mounted in the floor that these plug into
> the picture is from an RS fully electrical seat and is what i took for an up and coming how to for the MK1/MK2 car


Is it just the 4 bolts as per the Mk1 car?


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

When you do remove them just be careful as the Mk2 seats are very very heavy and its really easy to scratch the sills and the centre consul.

I know this through painful experience 

My advice is get a mate to help you lift them out :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

m4rky said:


> When you do remove them just be careful as the Mk2 seats are very very heavy and its really easy to scratch the sills and the centre consul.
> 
> I know this through painful experience
> 
> My advice is get a mate to help you lift them out :wink:


You are right there m8  I was gobsmacked how bloody heavy they are
Mitchy if you want to knock 2 sec from your 0-100 time change your seats lol, the difference that them Pole Positions going in jonnys car will make will be like having another 50 bhp added lol, they are seriously that heavy
And yes just the 4 bolts, not that it will affect me but can you use the resistor method on the mk2 for the air bag and is it the same value as the mk1 ??? Anybody any idea


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > When you do remove them just be careful as the Mk2 seats are very very heavy and its really easy to scratch the sills and the centre consul.
> ...


Thats true that is Syd :lol:

Getting back to removing them I found it easier to fold the upright as far down towards the seat first which allowed them to manoeuvred a bit easier - but not that much easier


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

anyone have p/n for the airbag bypass dongle? if switching normal tt seats for the bucket recaros... i know you can jam a resistor in there but i prefer the audi part, thanks!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

While we're on the subject,what lightweight seats would be best?easy to fit in place of the originals?
When removing the seats if you disconnect all the plugs under the seat what happens to the airbags?
Has anyone done a diy instructions on how to remove seats?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

suffeks said:


> anyone have p/n for the airbag bypass dongle? if switching normal tt seats for the bucket recaros... i know you can jam a resistor in there but i prefer the audi part, thanks!


ahh right so the resistor works, just need one to find the value so instead of paying Audi probably £30+ you can do it for less than 30p


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

hugy said:


> While we're on the subject,what lightweight seats would be best?easy to fit in place of the originals?
> When removing the seats if you disconnect all the plugs under the seat what happens to the airbags?
> Has anyone done a diy instructions on how to remove seats?


well i have seen my old pole positions in an RS and they looked like they came with the car from the factory... the floor rails are way out and need an adaptor to fit, the airbag plug removed will be like the mk1 it will show a fault and need to be cleared


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

bigsyd said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > When you do remove them just be careful as the Mk2 seats are very very heavy and its really easy to scratch the sills and the centre consul.
> ...


32kg isnt that heavy for an electric seat, infact its very light :O


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Removing the seats is fairly easy, remove the four bolts and then you can still raise the seats to access the plugs under a cover. They pull apart easily enough if you press the right tags.

32 Kg is light for a full electric seat, with heating, airbag and side storage. Well, I think it's light, but not knowing what other model / manufacturers seats weigh don't really know...

I made some aluminum rails that account for the difference in offset and centre distances of the fixings. The Pole Positions from a Mk1 QS in my car are set so that they are in exactly the same place as the original electric ones, i.e. the steering wheel is aligned with the centre of the seat. To do this the rails on the PP are slightly over the top of the inner floor fixing. Details on my build over on vagoc if anyone is interested.

Now I find them more comfy on longish drives than the originals.

JC has a set of the same adaptors from me. If anyone wants some they are around £60 a set.










[/url]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

moncler1 said:


> Removing the seats is fairly easy, remove the four bolts and then you can still raise the seats to access the plugs under a cover. They pull apart easily enough if you press the right tags.
> 
> 32 Kg is light for a full electric seat, with heating, airbag and side storage. Well, I think it's light, but not knowing what other model / manufacturers seats weigh don't really know...
> 
> ...


that is great work....BUT  can you do for a mk2 to a mk1


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sure I could sort something out, but we might have to remove the 'tag' that protrudes down from the base of the seat mounting on the Mk2.

Someone's probably already done it Syd!


----------



## tobinaldo (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi all, sorry to tag on to an old post but just need some clarification.

I've bought some new seats for my mk2 and don't want to set the airbags off when removing the old ones.

Is it just a case of disconnecting the battery before removal?

Thanks


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

There's a switch in the glovebox to disable the airbag.


----------



## tobinaldo (Oct 15, 2016)

GaryG said:


> There's a switch in the glovebox to disable the airbag.


Thanks Gary!


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2018)

GaryG said:


> There's a switch in the glovebox to disable the airbag.


Hi Gary,

Im pretty sure when the new seats go in that the airbag light will come up on the dash surely as its not connected anymore.
Is this why everyone getting resistors for the plug to bypass the airbag?


----------

